# sugar glider cage makes me use a lot of bad words



## Imbrium (Nov 3, 2012)

*bangs head against desk*

these sugar gliders I'm gonna get had better be the cutest freaking things in the whole wide world because I'm having to invent brand new swear words for this huge, expensive cage I bought. oh, and the box it came in, which was MASSIVE and super-reinforced along every "corner" (not corner as in the corners of the box - corner as in where two sides meet, along the ENTIRE length and width of the box). it took me 10 mins with a pair of box cutters just to break down the packaging enough that I'd be able to fit it in the recycling bin... and the recycling bin is huge.

(this is the cage, btw - http://www.sugar-gliders.com/sugar-glider-cage.htm )

the cage description warned about the cage being 29'' wide and might not fit through some interior doorways, blah blah blah... but I was like "whatever" because I was going to be smart and just assemble it in the dining room where I was going to put it and then NEVER MOVE IT AGAIN. or so I thought.

turns out, the instructions say to assemble all of it except the roof OUTSIDE because it helps a ton if you have more room above the cage than the standard house ceiling provides. gee, thanks for warning me of THAT ahead of time >.>

first of all, I don't wanna go outside, it's like 87 degrees and I get bit up by mosquitos even if I use insect repellent. second of all, getting the cage from there to the corner I plan to put it in looks next to impossible because of all the stuff in my house. you know, like furniture. there's a bunch of boxes of bunny supplies behind the front door I'd have to move, but that's the easy part... the tough part is getting between the NIC shelving and the dining room table and then around the end of the dining room table.

the NIC shelving is 4 high by 2 wide and has a lot of heavy stuff on it and is kinda wobbly and honestly, I'm scared to move it. ironic thing is, it wasn't there yesterday (well, it was, but it was only one cube wide which wouldn't have required moving) - I expanded it so I could de-clutterfy my dining room table to set out all the cage parts so I could assemble the cage. because I hadn't taken the cage parts out of the box due to not having anywhere to put them, I hadn't seen the instructions yet.

once I get it around the dining room table, which is angled so that it actually fits in the small area, I've gotta somehow slide the table to the side (closing the gap I would've just pushed the cage through) so that I can get the cage between the table and the china cabinet and into the corner. ugh.

I'm currently debating whether to assemble it in the icky outdoors or to try putting it together in the bunny pen (the living room has a vaulted ceiling), which would require herding bunns into the condo when I finished so I could cut the zipties where the two pens meet and take it into the foyer from that side and then around to the dining room.

the whole dining room table issue would probably be solved if I could take out the leaf that's in the table and make it like a foot shorter, but I have no clue how to do that (it's been over a decade since we put it in) or if it's even a 1-person job (don't think it is since I remember mom getting me to help with it at some point).

for how much this cage cost, you'd think it wouldn't be such a nightmare to put together!

oh, and to top it off, there's no pictures in the instructions so you just have to hope and pray you're doing it right *facepalm*


----------



## Kipcha (Nov 3, 2012)

Well, if it helps, that is a beautiful cage! Reading this reminds me of when I was putting together my Chinchilla's cage. We used a 6 foot tall parrot cage and I had to completely remove everything in the interior (Ladders and such aren't chinny safe) and build all the levels and shelves myself. It's a beautiful cage now but what a pain in the rear! On the bright side, she loves it, so it made it worth it.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 3, 2012)

Oh geesh Jennifer, your post made me laugh. Not at you, but your wording of things.....

I have NO patience for things like that. Seriously, I throw adult temper tantrums, lol.

I say put it together inside because you'll probably have a huge new battle getting it inside and then you'll have mosquito bites on top of it all 

Post pics when it's all done! It is an awesome sugar glider cage for sure. 

Btw, are you getting males or females?


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 3, 2012)

two females, hopefully... the breeder's a little scatter-brained/has a lot going on so I'm still waiting to hear for sure if she has them or not. which is fine, since I still have to argue the darn cage into submission.

getting it through the front door would be the easy part... it's getting it from the front door to the corner I want it in that's the ordeal. if I built it in the bunny room, I'd have the exact same problem since the living room's across from the front door - either way, I end up having to coerce the cage down the path from hell.

before I commit to going through all that, I may just push the dining room table to the side to make the corner bigger and see if I can build it on its side in the dining room and then just stand it up when I'm done. all I know is I'm not losing a battle of wills with this cage!!


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 3, 2012)

Two females is what I was gonna get too  I remember vaguely reading something about males getting a dot on their head and smelling a bit more......? Can't quite remember the details though.....

Well,sounds like you are getting a good workout mentally and physically with this cage. Let us know the outcome!

Btw, do you have names for your potential girls?


----------



## JessicaK (Nov 3, 2012)

Are you getting them from SunCoast? Lisa is really helpful if you ever have questions. That's where I got my pair.

They're cute, and sweet 

Let me find pictures of my cage and I'll post it.

Also, if you have questions, let me know


----------



## JessicaK (Nov 3, 2012)

Also, the Wodent Wheel is a MUST. They will spend all night running on it.
http://www.sugar-gliders.com/wobust-wodent-wheel.htm


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 3, 2012)

supposedly males don't really smell worse if you get them neutered... but that's, at BEST, another $50 (or $100 if I got two males) that I could spend on toys and stuff instead. more importantly, I read that boys are more outgoing and girls are more shy and "snuggly" and I'd prefer snuggly.

I still need names... I'm thinking about naming one of them "Hurricane" (nothing to do with the recent unfortunate weather - I got the idea from a TV sitcom ), but there's not really a good way to shorten it...

anyway, I'm gonna pour myself a glass of wine and see if that helps me argue the cage into submission and/or care less when I lose the fight


----------



## sugarbunnies (Nov 3, 2012)

I wish I had 300 dollars to spend on a cage. ;-(

And you can shorten Hurricane to Cane.


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 3, 2012)

Hurricane is cute. Maybe you could stay with the weather/mother nature theme....Tornado, Eclipse, horizon, mirage.......

I'm not building a sugar glider cage but I just poured a glass of wine myself. Cheers


----------



## whitelop (Nov 3, 2012)

Or to Hurri. 
I think the sugar gliders are adorable, but they have weird feet. Do they have thumbs like chinchillas?

I would have already thrown that cage into the yard. 
I hate putting things together like that, its terrible. I know when I do stuff like that, I can literally feel my blood pressure rising. Like one of those cartoons, where the character touches something hot and the red goes from foot to head, thats how I feel when my blood pressure rises. You can see it! 

I hope you beat that cage into submission. 
Look at it this way, its always fun to make up new cuss words!


----------



## qtipthebun (Nov 3, 2012)

*looks at second glass of wine* This makes me feel like I have no excuse for the wine...good luck on the cage...I second the idea of building it on the table and then standing it up....may be easier...unless you're really really tall!


----------



## sugarbunnies (Nov 3, 2012)

Honestly, I suck at building things. I had trouble building a C&C cage when I had guinea pigs. I couldn't do the coroplast, lol.


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 3, 2012)

I saw this guy at a homeshow once. He seemed to really know sugar gliders, Apparently he was the first in the US to be licensed to breed them (or some such thing). 

Anyway, I wanted to share his website because he sells a food that keeps them from having that musky smell.

I guess, Jennifer, that you know about the critical age to get a sugar glider to ensure a successful bond with you.

http://www.tropicalattitudepets.com/


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 3, 2012)

son of a... um... fluffy bunny butt! *mutters something under her breath that sounds a lot worse*...

did anyone else catch the HUGE GLARING FLAW in my "I'll just lay it on its side and then flip it upright after it's together" plan? 'cause it's a pretty big one. anyone know what it is yet?

if you guessed "gravity"... you win!! >.>

it's been a hell of an ordeal, but I'll be brief as I'm worn out from it!

I tried to enlist twine as a mercenary to help me defeat gravity (because that's what was close at hand), but it was too darn slippery so I had to fight alone 

I thought I had finally won the EPIC war against gravity... and then it came time to install the base of the cage. turns out I couldn't cram it in there with the cage upright, nor did I succeed when I flipped it back over on its side. I finally had to give up. I may fuss with it tomorrow, but more likely I'll contact SunCoast and be like "wtf is up with your complete lack of diagrams... tell me how to put this stupid thing together!"

at least I made some progress, though for all I know I'll end up having to take the blasted thing outside tomorrow. seriously, there HAD to have been a way they could've designed this thing that was less of a PITA/didn't involve "take it outside" being a part of the recommended instructions!! darn cage-manufacturing jerks. they're probably mocking me as I fail.

I'm still proud of me for getting as much as I have assembled in a (very small) indoor space. pretty sure I dinged some of the furniture a bit though, heh. that stuff's older than I am, I think. the dining room table's chairs had some dings in them already, but the china cabinet (which the cage got stuck on at one point) is (or at least WAS) in amazingly good shape. let's just say if my mom were still alive, I probably wouldn't be after tonight!

oh, and if you're wondering what's behind the cage in the pics, I used command hooks to hang clear shower curtain liners from the wall 'cause suggies like to throw their food (and sometimes poop), lol. much easier to clean than scrubbing walls! I'll be putting one underneath as well and making a fleece cage cover for the front.












JessicaK - missed your posts earlier somehow... your cage puts me to shame!! that's awesome 

I'm trying to avoid getting the gliders from SunCoast, as I can potentially save $250 if this scatter-brained breeder gets me a yes/no answer on whether she has two females up for grabs (gliders themselves are $25 cheaper, plus she's here in SA so I'd avoid the $200 plane flight for the gliders)... I did get the cage and a lot of toys from them, though.

a wodent wheel came with it, but it'll go to one of my new hammy babies later - I heard bad things about them on glider forums due to the center axle that prevents them from jumping as they run (plus it can supposedly cause injuries). I bought a stealth wheel for them instead.

I do have a question, though... do you know of a diet that involves making the frozen ice cubes of stuff (ie like BML, HPW, blended, etc.) that I can use the vitamin supplement that SunCoast sells with? I like the idea of those better than just sprinkling it on fruits/veggies and hoping they like it and the RepCal supplement is used in some of the diet plans. also, any advice you can give me on the whole Ca: P ratio thing would be lovely, as I'm a bit lost and http://www.glidercentral.net has been down ALL week


----------



## qtipthebun (Nov 4, 2012)

Oops, I forgot about gravity. That's when you go outside and hope a neighbor comes out for a smoke break!!

Nice job getting it upright! It's starting to look like a cage!


----------



## MagPie (Nov 4, 2012)

So they want you to put it together outside but its states that it won't fit thru most doors? Haha good luck!


Maaaaan sugar gliders are cute. Wish they weren't illegal in California :rollseyes


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 4, 2012)

to be fair, it only says "through most interior doors" which doesn't count the front door. my front door is like 33''... it's just all the furniture that's the problem.

although...

*eyes the window*

the window behind the cage is 35'' wide by 30-31'' high (on the part that opens)... and it's not like my neighbors don't probably already think I'm crazy... (yes, I did just go measure it)


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 4, 2012)

Phew, I'm worn out just reading about this  but it looks like a cage! Yay! I say maybe call Suncoast in the morning and maybe they can walk you through the last parts as least painful as possible.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 4, 2012)

For names, I would call them Gidget and Gadget


----------



## JessicaK (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks, my dad and I built that cage  the whole roof came off for cleaning (or to fit through the door...) and the whole front panel was a door. ANd then there were a couple smaller doors cut into the wire. 

Imbrium wrote:


> I do have a question, though... do you know of a diet that involves making the frozen ice cubes of stuff (ie like BML, HPW, blended, etc.) that I can use the vitamin supplement that SunCoast sells with?Â  I like the idea of those better than just sprinkling it on fruits/veggies and hoping they like it and the RepCal supplement is used in some of the diet plans.Â  also, any advice you can give me on the whole Ca: P ratio thing would be lovely, as I'm a bit lost and http://www.glidercentral.net has been down ALL week




Here's the diet I used, it's based on the SunCoast diet - http://www.sugar-gliders.com/glidervet-45.htm (scroll down to the end)
Every day they would get a fruit or veggie, a protein, and the pellet food (make sure it's soft)/
For veggies I would rotate between a dozen or so different things (apple, papaya, cantaloupe, watermelon, sweet potato, and a couple other things).
Protein rotated through yogurt (peach and blueberry), chicken, grasshoppers, and mealworms (mealworms are a FAVORITE and they're super cute when eating mealworms... it sounds like they're eating potato chips  )
And then once a week, I'd feed the "casserole" described in that link.

I would mix vitamins in the yogurt, or if it was a non-yogurt day, mix them into an ounce of apple juice (that's what Hazel is drinking in that picture - it's a bird waterbottle, to no ball to clog with the vitamins or pinch their tongue.

For all the food, I would shred or puree it and freeze it in ice cube trays so I could have a variety without the food going bad before they could eat it.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 4, 2012)

Did you solve the table/leaf problem? Most will have two latchest underneath that have to be released, then you pull the table apart till it's open enough to remove leaf and then push back together and latch it.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 4, 2012)

thanks, I see 'em... not sure if it's a 1-person job, but I'll clean the cage parts off the table later today and give it a try.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 4, 2012)

For names, I would call them Gidget and Gadget


----------



## littl3red (Nov 4, 2012)

Okay... so boyfriend is gonna hate me for this, but wow, sugar gliders are so cute... Ugh, BAD ASHTIN, no more pets until college is done.  It's ONLY 8 years...


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 4, 2012)

whee! just talked to the nice but scatter-brained breeder again, she DOES have two little girls for me! she's out of town until tuesday and then needs a few days to work with them and make sure they're nice and tame for me... I'll be calling her wednesday morning to touch base/make an appt to pick them up and then I can get them either friday or saturday


----------



## MagPie (Nov 5, 2012)

Oh Yay! You'll need to post lots of pictures so I can live thru you haha.



If the weather wasn't so nice here I'd move so I could have all these cute critters.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 5, 2012)

Yay! name them Gidget and Gadget! if I had sugar gliders, thats what I would name them!


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 5, 2012)

Sooo exciting! Yes please post lots of pics and tell us all about them! Like I said I need to live vicariously through you


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 5, 2012)

im so sorry but when i started reading this I laughed...and then I will say after reading the current problem is omg..you have soooo much more pateince and self control than me. i woulda beat that thing into a metal masterpeice lol...or make hubby put it together! thats what men are for! good luck wit te rest!


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 6, 2012)

oh, I know, as soon as I opened the box and saw how much assembly was gonna be required, my first thought was "man, I wish I had a boyfriend so I could make him do this for me!"


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 6, 2012)

LOL can you borrow one? lol


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Nov 6, 2012)

I didn't know what a sugar glider was...I thought it was some kind of new fangled bunny toy...until I read these posts and looked it up. Now I want sugar gliders They are adorable. Along with the others, I will be living vicariously through your picures!!!


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 6, 2012)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> LOL can you borrow one? lol


lol... I'm friends with the retired woman next door who lives with her son, but asking to borrow him seems kinda pointless since he's, uh, not exactly the "technical" sort. he's useful if you need something heavy moved, but that's about it


----------



## whitelop (Nov 6, 2012)

It sucks we don't live in the same place, I would let you borrow my husband to put that thing together. He is so good at putting the stuff together that doesn't have good directions.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Nov 6, 2012)

LOL In our house I am the one to put things together. I love doing it. The only time my husband gets involved is if I need an extra hand to hold something or strength to pick it up in the end. Otherwise I want him to just stay out of my way. 

Fly me in and i will put it together for you!


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 6, 2012)

hehe, yeah, would be a bit of a trek if you sent him way down here... plus, I wouldn't wish texas weather on anyone! (it was 87 yesterday >.>)


----------



## whitelop (Nov 6, 2012)

Its like 50* here, I wish for 87* days again! I love the heat, I was not made for cold.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Nov 6, 2012)

It was 32 (officially freezing) here last night. I love assembling things and would love to not have to wear 2 layers of clothing indoors!


----------



## whitelop (Nov 6, 2012)

HolyHandGrenade wrote:


> It was 32 (officially freezing) here last night. I love assembling things and would love to not have to wear 2 layers of clothing indoors!



My mother in law lives in Chicago and she said a few years ago at Christmas time, it was too cold to snow. I know that sounds silly, but she said it gets so cold up there. Ugh, I could not imagine being that cold. Ever.


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Nov 6, 2012)

Yeah, usually in late January and most of February it's that bitter cold where just white dust comes down if it tries to snow. I hate it when my snot freezes just from inhaling :/ buuuut I love snow, so I haven't left yet.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 6, 2012)

What are you thinking for names Jennifer?


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 6, 2012)

dunno yet, I'm gonna wait to meet them


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 7, 2012)

I think you should name them Gidget and Gadget! We almost got sugar gliders once, and thats what we were going to name them!


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 7, 2012)

i am...instruction challenged...i couldnt figure out how to put together the closetmaid shoe holder..lol. so im lucky to have a guy around to do it...i advise you get a mechanic lol..their sooo useful


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 8, 2012)

aww, looks like I probably won't get my gliders this weekend after all... one of the little girls is crabbing a lot and being scared and fussy, so the breeder wants a few more days to work with her to make sure she'll be tame and won't get upset easily (since that would cause the other glider to get upset).

hopefully my toy-making supplies arrive while I'm waiting!


----------



## sugarbunnies (Nov 10, 2012)

how much does it cost for a sugar glider?


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 10, 2012)

Well bummer but I've heard that crabbing can be a nuisance and bonding can be tough so I think it's good she wants to work with them more. I remember reading about people setting up "bonding tents" inside their houses to just sit in for hours with crabbing gliders to try and bond.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 10, 2012)

mine are costing me $150 each, which is about as cheap as they get for joeys (young ones)... they need to be kept in pairs and need a pretty big cage, so the start-up costs for gliders are a bit steep.

here's the tent I got for tent time, it pops up pretty much instantly and folds down in seconds - http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00183N8S4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

the tent is a great way to bond even if they're not crabby about it.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 10, 2012)

Do you know what color your joeys are? (white, white faced blonde, standard gray... etc)


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 10, 2012)

as fun as it would be to pay $350-1k+ per glider, they're the standard kind


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 10, 2012)

standard gray? Thats nice!


----------



## whitelop (Nov 10, 2012)

Wow, I didn't realize they were that expensive. (With the price of the cage, the company should have sent a handsome man with a tool belt to put it together for you.)

But I bet it will be so worth it, because once they bond with you, they're really sweet and cuddly right? They like to be in a pocket or pouch with you? 
Plus, they're adorable with their weird little feets. 

I can't wait to hear more about them when you get them. I think it will be an interesting experience.

OMG! I just googled white gliders and I'M IN LOVE! They are so flipping cute! AHHHH! I love all solid white animals though.


----------



## Blue eyes (Nov 10, 2012)

Jennifer, just curious... did you ever check out that website?

tropicalattitudepets.com

I'm pretty sure he was from TX. I met him at a homeshow (1st time I had seen a a sugar glider) and his babies were very well-handled. He ONLY sells them if they are at a bondable age. He rescues many older ones, and cares for them himself since they will no longer bond with a human.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 10, 2012)

nope, not TX... says they're located in Arimo, ID

from what I've heard, if given enough time with someone who really knows what they're doing, no glider is too old to learn to bond with a human.

and yeah, I'd LOVE solid white ones... but white or cream colored gliders are around the $1000 range, heh. I can't see that being worth it unless you were planning on having a breeding program.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah, I never understood why they were so expensive!  I like the gray that has more whit markings... I think its called White Faced Blonde (WFB)


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 11, 2012)

I knew a guy who brought his to work with him. He carried it in a pouch against his body. He only had one and it bonded so strongly with him thats where it wanted to be. Granted, it pooped and peed in there because they aren't litter trainable or anything but I thought it was pretty cute it was with him all the time


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh my word Lisa thats so cute! He must have been really bonded because usually you have to own at least 2 gliders. I've heard about keeping them in pouches (we almost got sugar gliders awhile back, but then we ended up with our bullmastiff that we adore, but thats another story  ) and keeping them close to you so they can smell you is really the best way to bond.


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 11, 2012)

*agnesthelion wrote: *


> I knew a guy who brought his to work with him. He carried it in a pouch against his body. He only had one and it bonded so strongly with him thats where it wanted to be. Granted, it pooped and peed in there because they aren't litter trainable or anything but I thought it was pretty cute it was with him all the time


yeah, part of owning gliders is being used as a suggie toilet (though it can be managed somewhat by making sure they're in their cage for a few minutes right after you wake them up since the first thing they do is potty). I suspect getting pottied on won't be the worst thing I endure for my pets on a daily basis, though - I doubt anything that goes into or comes out of a sugar glider will offend my senses as much as cilantro does! 

they definitely enjoy sleeping with their owner... a lot of owners have "bra babies" where their gliders will actually wriggle into their bra and sleep in their cleavage!


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 12, 2012)

2-3 hours, two glasses of wine and at least 8 dozen swear words later, the darn cage is finally finished!!

I did end up having to take it outside... figured out how to get the leaf out of the dining room table, which created more space than I thought it would and made it easy to get the cage through the house and out the front door.

it was a freaking ordeal even outside... thank god I invited my neighbor over to hang out with the bunnies (who were frolicking outside while I was cursing out the cage), as I ended up needing an extra pair of hands at a couple points. seriously, there HAD to be a way to design that cage so that it wasn't such a nightmare to assemble!

technically, while the cage is fully assembled, it's not totally done - I need to figure out how to get the nut off the bolt that attaches the wheel, as it feels like it's practically welded on there. right now, the wheel is sitting in the bottom of the cage because I had to put it in before attaching the roof because it won't fit through the doors. I also have to hit up home depot tomorrow for a dremel so I can cut some bars on the cage to convert the two small doors into one large one (it came with instructions on doing that) and I have to fill and attach the water bottle (waiting until the gliders arrive) and do some toy-making/hanging.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 12, 2012)

I read that sugar gliders can shoot urine ten feet...So that means they pee and fly and fly and pee...Good luck with them


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh, it looks so nice Jennifer! Have fun with your suggies, and post lots of pictures!


----------



## whitelop (Nov 12, 2012)

The cage looks awesome though! But geez, when you buy one they should send someone with it to assemble it!


----------



## agnesthelion (Nov 12, 2012)

Yay and phew! It's finally done  it looks like a suggie castle  can't wait til you get them!


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 14, 2012)

they're in the bonding pouch around my neck right now... they're SO tiny! I did snap a few pics for you guys, though. (the thumbnail sized ones are smaller 'cause they're fuzzy when they're bigger - it was hard to get the little wiggle-butts to sit still!


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 14, 2012)

They are too cute! I love the last picture!! Congrats!  What are you going to name them? I suggest Gidget and Gadget  Are they boys/girls?


----------



## qtipthebun (Nov 14, 2012)

Omg. I've never seen one of those before! That was...unbearably cute. I had no idea they'd be so small!!!!


----------



## katherine at sacred stories (Nov 14, 2012)

:big kiss:
Congratulations on your sugar gliders!!! I'm living vicariously...


----------



## Imbrium (Nov 14, 2012)

they're only 6 weeks OOP (out of pouch), so they're still babies - they'll get a good bit bigger. they're both girls... no names yet, as I'm waiting until I can tell them apart easily, but I'm leaning towards "hurricane" and "trouble" I think.


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh. My. Goodness.


----------



## MagPie (Nov 17, 2012)

Eeee they are sooo cute! I wish I could get some.


----------



## ldoerr (Nov 27, 2012)

SOOO cute!!!!!! And Christina I think that you have suggested those names AT LEAST 5 times in this thread


----------



## Hyatt101 (Nov 27, 2012)

Lauren: Haha, yeah, i've probably annoyed jennifer to death with those names


----------



## nicolew07 (Jan 23, 2013)

They are so cute! I have 2 girls named Pixie and Trixie


----------

